# 9-Day DNP Cycle



## DeanoXman

Day 2: Temperature definitely elevating now. Using 200mg per day for 3 days and then 400mg per day for 6 days. Carb cravings going through the roof, but keeping this under control with will-power. Eating fruit and consuming plenty of water. Taking 200mcg of T4 per day and still on 40mg of Dbol per day. Keeping protein at 250g per day. Starting weight - 245 llb.


----------



## sizar

aint fruit carb ? what's DNP anyway ?


----------



## LittleChris

sizar said:


> aint fruit carb ? what's DNP anyway ?


Google is your friend.


----------



## Big Dawg

Ran DNP a few times mate - only lasted a week at 400mg ED each time; the sides are absolutely out of this world on that stuff! Don't think I'd touch it again, but then again I made no effort to control my carb intake tbh, which is probs why my temp was so high. That being said, keeping the carbs high should lead to more fat lost through increased body temp, so it's ideal to have at least a moderate amount in there. I think the sides are increased if you eat lots of simple carbs though.


----------



## DeanoXman

Day 5 - Yes, fruit is carbs, but the simple sugars help raise the temperature. There is also the benefit of the added water obtained in the fruit. 400mg is totally bearable. I could go to 600mg, but the amount of capsules I have does not permit. My stomach has shrunken by a massive amount and I look tighter all round, though still a bit smooth. I am waiting for the 5 days post-DNP when the water disappears and I will start looking at my best. My answer to the horror stories, is that either the user was particularly susceptible to DNP or they took too much and did not hydrate enough. The ironic thing is that DNP does take away your thirst, so drinking 2-3 litres a day is forced as opposed to desired. I will definitely use this again as T3 and Clenbuterol give me insomnia and headaches and do not compare to a 50% raise in metabolism and temperature with only a 5-10% raise by comparison.


----------



## TH0R

Aren't 2 side effects of DNP brain damage and death!!!

I'd rather use the clen and T3 tbh mate

Good Luck though


----------



## ares1

tel3563 said:


> *Aren't 2 side effects of DNP brain damage and death!!!*
> 
> I'd rather use the clen and T3 tbh mate
> 
> Good Luck though


LOL forum scaremongers would have you beleive that...

Death is possible but you would have to be an idiot or buy off an untrustworthy source.

To be honest - t3 makes me feel like ****e for quite a few weeks when i stop, clen makes me paranoid as fcuk - DNP just makes me hot and sweaty for a bit, my urine yellow and want to sleep the whole time.

For the results to sides, personally DNP beats clen and T3 hands down for me.


----------



## TH0R

ares1 said:


> LOL forum scaremongers would have you beleive that...
> 
> Death is possible but you would have to be an idiot or buy off an untrustworthy source.
> 
> To be honest - t3 makes me feel like ****e for quite a few weeks when i stop, clen makes me paranoid as fcuk - DNP just makes me hot and sweaty for a bit, my urine yellow and want to sleep the whole time.
> 
> For the results to sides, personally DNP beats clen and T3 hands down for me.


Cool, I'll go get some

I have read some bad sh1t about this stuff, like you say though, could be all

bllx:thumbup1:


----------



## DeanoXman

It is rubbish. I have friends who have used it numerous times before me. I think the T4 is helping with the lethargy, but also I am drinking 3-4 cups of Green Tea per day. Now, not only does that help speed the metabolism, but it also makes me alert, and so the DNP is even more manageable. Saying that, after having even a small amount of fruit, I sweat quite a bit. I must be a sadomasochist, as I quite like the feeling. That is probably because I know it is working. Drop me a PM if you want to know where online does good stuff in the UK.


----------



## DeanoXman

Day 6 - This is the first day I have actually felt lethargic, which is not bad, as it is Saturday and I am chilling out. Nice and warm most of the day and still bearable. I am convinced I could have handled 600mg per day and will do that next cycle. I will report how much weight/fat I have lost around five days after the last dose, which will be day 13


----------



## Rambo55

DNP plus keto diet your either

1) Obese

2) Retarded

3) Want to lose all your muscle


----------



## big_jim_87

i havnt used dnp but im not anti dnp


----------



## jassdhali

Deano, what are your goals on this and how is the progress?


----------



## DeanoXman

Rambo55 said:


> DNP plus keto diet your either
> 
> 1) Obese
> 
> 2) Retarded
> 
> 3) Want to lose all your muscle


All three

Joking aside, I have recently finished a 10 week cycle which saw me go from 15 stone to just short of 17

I ate like a pig, so put on fat as well as muscle

I am using the DNP to shift the fat, but keeping my protein high and still having some carbs

I have not lost a lot of muscle at all

In fact, now the fat is being shred, I am seeing the hard gained muscle coming through


----------



## Craig660

Is DNP while on a cycle a no no then ??


----------



## dmcc

Before & after photos?


----------



## DeanoXman

dmcc said:


> Before & after photos?


Didn't think of that, as I see myself in the mirror. Will definitely do that next time :thumb:


----------



## ronin

*******************


----------



## DeanoXman

The lethargy has really kicked in now, so glad I only have 2 days to go. The weight I gained around my midrift is still falling away. The subcutaneous fat that covered my entire body has fell away at a rapid rate and now I can see definition in my biceps, triceps, shoulders and back. Once it has left my system (roughly 5 days after) I am continuing with a ketogenic diet to keep the fat loss permanent.


----------



## Tomwlsn99

DNP causes alterations in cell structures that can be permanent. Because DNP prevents insulin molecules from attaching to muscle cells, insulin can't do its job if increasing the uptake of amino acids and glucose. If a you take it to get ripped, for example, an anabolic hormone such as insulin wouldn't be able to stimulate muscle growth. DNP also inhibits production of thyroid hormones and prevents them from working properly in the body. The list goes on and on. As a final example, immune cells lose their ability to "eat" foreign cells and material, increasing susceptibility to disease and impairing most ATP-dependent functions. I certainly wouldn't be doing this personaly whilst on KETO. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## Tomwlsn99

Really mate you will want to make sure you are taking in enough carbs. A ketogenic diet is too dangerous to consider with DNP use. In fact, you should be taking in a good amount of carbs after your workouts, at least 1-2g/kg of bodyweight. Glucose metabolism is enhanced in less than a week, and I´m wary of depriving your body of carbs while using DNP. All of these extra carbs are going to make you sweat more, as your body literally burns them up. I´d still say you can take in as many carbs as you want and you´ll want a lot (carb-cravings are a side effect of DNP use which you spoke about) But if your coming to the end of your cycle this information is pretty useless now.


----------



## Big Dawg

^ Yeah not the best idea to use keto on DNP IMO. If you'd have thoroughly researched it you'd have seen that an adequate amount of carbs is recommended. This would potentially make the DNP much more effective and less dangerous!


----------



## tmacf

i don't think hes using keto at the moment. I think he means after the dnp cycle. I could have read it wrong. Didn't bother flicking back to read older posts.


----------



## Tomwlsn99

He said after his cycle he will continue the KETO diet to keep the fat off. This to me says he's already on it. And eating no carbs apart from the occasional bit of fruit would put you into ketosis anyway IMO.


----------



## DeanoXman

Tomwlsn99 said:


> He said after his cycle he will continue the KETO diet to keep the fat off. This to me says he's already on it. And eating no carbs apart from the occasional bit of fruit would put you into ketosis anyway IMO.


Right, just to clear up the confusion, I am not only eating fruit and didn't say I was 'ONLY' eating fruit. I am eating fruit as a carb and to add more water to my diet.

When I said continue, I simply meant that after my cycle I will continue to keep the weight down and burn fat by following the keto diet.

Rambo55 was the first to say 'DNP plus Keto'.....NOT me!

Tmacf read me write, and more importantly, the fat is falling off me.

Cheers


----------



## Tomwlsn99

Ok mate my missunderstanding but you definately need more carbs than fruit. Glad it's working for you but just be safe.


----------



## DeanoXman

Tomwlsn99 said:


> Ok mate my missunderstanding but you definately need more carbs than fruit. Glad it's working for you but just be safe.


Yes, I am taking in carbs. I am sweating like a pig today and can almost feel the fat dropping away. However, the lethargy is pretty bad and I am glad the end is near.


----------



## warren

how much you weighing now mate? i have literally never heard of dnp untill i read this. what % did you start at? what was your aim ?and what are you now

if it raises metabolism does this not mean it will eat muscle rapidly, well gues not if your happy lol


----------



## Big Dawg

warren_1987 said:


> how much you weighing now mate? i have literally never heard of dnp untill i read this. what % did you start at? what was your aim ?and what are you now
> 
> if it raises metabolism does this not mean it will eat muscle rapidly, well gues not if your happy lol


Do some research on it mate. DNP is remarkably anti-catabolic. You can drop about 1lb of fat A DAY on it by just taking DNP and doing little else mate. The increase in metabolism is ridiculous!


----------



## warren

might have a read on it but i just had a BREIF look at posts on it and still hit by the scare mongers lol, but at one point i was scared of test and inecting lol i been on cycle for the last 15weeks now 5 with tren lol. will read up before my opinion is made on it.

but to the op let us know how the weight and bf% is ?


----------



## DB

Rambo55 said:


> DNP plus keto diet your either
> 
> 1) Obese
> 
> 2) Retarded
> 
> 3) Want to lose all your muscle


Wow!

Another fantastic & helpful post by you mate


----------



## DeanoXman

warren_1987 said:


> how much you weighing now mate? i have literally never heard of dnp untill i read this. what % did you start at? what was your aim ?and what are you now
> 
> if it raises metabolism does this not mean it will eat muscle rapidly, well gues not if your happy lol


I have lost 9 lbs in 8 days and bear in mind, with the accumulative effect, it will still be in me on Friday and just about flushed out by Saturday. I am going to take Frusemide on Thurs, Fri and Saturday at 40mg per day to help flush water.

I have a question for AlasTTTair. As you know mate, I am starting on the ketogenic diet. What AAS do you recommend for use whilst doing this? I still have some Test Enanthate lying about, but was thinking Trenbolone, Winstrol, Primobolan, Turinabol would be better. Cheers bro


----------



## jassdhali

Deano is Frusemide an extreme form of diuretic?


----------



## tmacf

For cutting i would use test and tren and winstrol. How lean are you at the moment?


----------



## Big Dawg

DeanoXman said:


> I have lost 9 lbs in 8 days and bear in mind, with the accumulative effect, it will still be in me on Friday and just about flushed out by Saturday. I am going to take Frusemide on Thurs, Fri and Saturday at 40mg per day to help flush water.
> 
> I have a question for AlasTTTair. As you know mate, I am starting on the ketogenic diet. What AAS do you recommend for use whilst doing this? I still have some Test Enanthate lying about, but was thinking Trenbolone, Winstrol, Primobolan, Turinabol would be better. Cheers bro


The AAS used won't make a lot of difference in your cutting success mate - it certainly isn't relevant to whether you're following a keto diet or not. I'd say just test e and some stims if you're inexperienced; add tren if you have a bit of experience. That should do it tbh mate.


----------



## DB

the water will drop in a few days anturally no need for anything else to be added.

AAS wise you are trying to over complicate things massively


----------



## DeanoXman

jassdhali said:


> Deano is Frusemide an extreme form of diuretic?


I wouldn't say extreme, but it is the most effective. Most commonly known as Lasix.


----------



## DeanoXman

DB said:


> the water will drop in a few days anturally no need for anything else to be added.
> 
> AAS wise you are trying to over complicate things massively


Why over-complicating?

I simply wanted opinions on what would be ideal AAS's to use with a ketogenic diet now that the DNP course has finished.

I have always used bulking AAS's, such as Test Enanthate, Deca, Dbol and Anadrol.


----------



## Joshua

DB said:


> the water will drop in a few days anturally no need for anything else to be added.
> 
> AAS wise you are trying to over complicate things massively


+1 with this. The addition of loop diuretics is not wise IMO.

There is already stress with fluids and especially electrolytes from the use of uncouplers, and this is exacerbated by loop diuretics - cardiac risk alone would be undesirable IMO. These risks would be worsened with exercise.

J


----------



## DB

Lasix rebounds are pretty bad!! I've seen them many a time! perhaps have a search and see what happened to member Pob when he got a rebound!

all the gear no idea is not a good way to go about things


----------



## BoomTime

what has body fat% dropped to mate?


----------



## Big Dawg

DeanoXman said:


> Why over-complicating?
> 
> I simply wanted opinions on what would be ideal AAS's to use with a ketogenic diet now that the DNP course has finished.
> 
> I have always used bulking AAS's, such as Test Enanthate, Deca, Dbol and Anadrol.


What does that mean exactly though? The use of a steroid is dictated by diet; you can cut with deca and you can bulk with tren for example. Anyway, I've offered you my advice


----------



## DeanoXman

AlasTTTair said:


> What does that mean exactly though? The use of a steroid is dictated by diet; you can cut with deca and you can bulk with tren for example. Anyway, I've offered you my advice


Yeh, thanks mate. I meant I have always bulked with strong AAS's. I have done plenty of cycles and have been using for years on and off. I have never used the ketogenic diet before and just wondered whether certain AAS's would be better suited to it.

Cheers


----------



## Big Dawg

DeanoXman said:


> Yeh, thanks mate. I meant I have always bulked with strong AAS's. I have done plenty of cycles and have been using for years on and off. I have never used the ketogenic diet before and just wondered whether certain AAS's would be better suited to it.
> 
> Cheers


No makes no difference mate. IMO test and tren (pretty much the two most potent steroids anyway) and some stims when need will be fine. If you need it could add some t3 towards the end too, but test and tren will do as your bread and butter 

Tren's quite low carb anyway IIRC


----------



## DeanoXman

AlasTTTair said:


> No makes no difference mate. IMO test and tren (pretty much the two most potent steroids anyway) and some stims when need will be fine. If you need it could add some t3 towards the end too, but test and tren will do as your bread and butter
> 
> Tren's quite low carb anyway IIRC


Cheers mate. I have some Test Enanthate. Will get some Tren Enanthate and see how it goes :thumb:


----------



## Craig660

How did the DNP affect your workouts mate ?

My gym is a 20 min walk and 20 min walk back, will this be a killer towards the end of the cycle ?


----------



## Big Dawg

Craig660 said:


> How did the DNP affect your workouts mate ?
> 
> My gym is a 20 min walk and 20 min walk back, will this be a killer towards the end of the cycle ?


Offering my own personal experience, within days my workout became a god-awful chore and were a killer to get through. That's one of the reasons I stopped - I didn't enjoy training while on it.


----------



## Craig660

Yeah have heard simular stories, but ill just have to grin and bear it i suppose, at least the walking will burn more


----------



## Big Dawg

Craig660 said:


> Yeah have heard simular stories, but ill just have to grin and bear it i suppose, at least the walking will burn more


It's cos DNP depletes all your glycogen mate so your strength goes right down and the ridiculous body heat means that any physical exertion is torture. I remember having one session in my uni gym and the sweat was ridiculous, everyone was like "WTF's going on with him?" lol


----------



## Craig660

HAHA im having to use uni gym for the next couple of months, think ill probably get a few weird looks!!


----------



## Craig660

Also does the yellow sweat (if you got it) stain clothing ?


----------



## DeanoXman

Craig660 said:


> Also does the yellow sweat (if you got it) stain clothing ?


I wear a shirt to work. I did sweat. It may have been yellow, but not enough to stain the shirts. Semen did turn yellow


----------



## DeanoXman

Craig660 said:


> How did the DNP affect your workouts mate ?
> 
> My gym is a 20 min walk and 20 min walk back, will this be a killer towards the end of the cycle ?


It took way my inclination to train. I trained twice and only at 70% of my usual maximum effort. So many colleagues have questioned where the weight from my face and waist has gone. However, I will not be telling them to use DNP!


----------



## Big Dawg

DeanoXman said:


> I wear a shirt to work. I did sweat. It may have been yellow, but not enough to stain the shirts. Semen did turn yellow


Could have warned me about that ya cnut! :lol:


----------



## DeanoXman

AlasTTTair said:


> Could have warned me about that ya cnut! :lol:


Yeh, your missus will think you are producing your own banana milkshake :laugh:


----------



## vondragon

i want to try dnp


----------



## agentmrbean

never have sex with the lights on while on dnp. Unless you want to freak her out.


----------

